# See Thru convertable top



## Wicked One (Feb 20, 2002)

Need any info got a customer with a 1969 cutlass that wants a complete see thru top. Thanks tim


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

the material is somewhat of what i like to call it shower curtain down here in miami its what old people use to cover couches lol..just a little thicker and can hold the stretching.... lobells in miami has it and its pretty easy to find


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Sep 26 2007, 01:58 PM~8874828
> *Need any info got a customer  with a 1969 cutlass that wants a complete see thru top. Thanks tim
> *


material is used for vert back windows, sorry u have to custom make those, good luck


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 26 2007, 02:59 PM~8875540
> *material is used for vert back windows, sorry u have to custom make those, good luck
> *


 :biggrin: Right answer


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

any body know were i can buy the material in the midwest. Or give me a name of a company.


----------



## rag 63 (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 26 2007, 10:02 PM~8875158
> *the material is somewhat of what i like to call it shower curtain down here in miami its what old people use to cover couches lol..just a little thicker and can hold the stretching.... lobells in miami has it and its pretty easy to find
> *



how about a number to lobells . Is it a warehouse or a retail store. thanks tim


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

I don't know a place in your area but try going to an upholstry/canvas shop or somewhere were they do heavy duty sewing. You can also look up The Astrup Co., they will not sell directly to you but they can tell you were the nearest Dist. is. Like the homie said earlier ask for clear vynl that is use for conv. top back windows and Jeep soft tops and doors. If you can't find any locally PM me and I sell and ship you some.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Sep 27 2007, 07:40 AM~8879986
> *how about a number to lobells . Is it a  warehouse or a retail store. thanks tim
> *


do a 411 in miami fl. its off nw 7 ave and around 95 st and they are a distributor of auto fabrics


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Oct 4 2007, 08:40 PM~8935451
> *do a 411 in miami fl. its off nw 7 ave and around 95 st and they are a distributor of auto fabrics
> *


they will not sell the to the public..... and besides the fact that it looks nasty (wrinkles bad) it wont last very long and will leak through the seam


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

i wouldnt worry about wrinkles as opposed to it turning yellow due to the sun but if i garage keep it and dont leave the top down for a long period of time it wouldnt wrinkle too too bad but when u put the top up the wrinkles will come out heres some pics of a eldog with a clear top


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :barf: thats all i have to say


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 8 2007, 02:43 PM~8953905
> *]
> 
> 
> ...




YOU GOT TO BE FUCKIN KIDDING ME hno: hno: :banghead: :loco: :nosad:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

imo



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


but to each their own I guess!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 11 2007, 01:51 PM~8978072
> *imo
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> but to each their own I guess!
> *


x2


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Oct 11 2007, 12:27 PM~8977916
> *YOU GOT TO BE FUCKIN KIDDING ME  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :loco:  :nosad:
> *


Belive it or not I've had some guys come into my shop and ask me to do this too.


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

:buttkick: Looks like a kid's raincoat-


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:thumbsdown: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 11 2007, 11:09 PM~8983079
> *:thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *



X2 


maybe a regular canvas rag top with a clear "moonroof" in just the top. I think that would be cool.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2007, 03:38 AM~8983722
> *X2
> maybe a regular canvas rag top with a clear "moonroof" in just the top.  I think that would be cool.
> *


never thought about that I wouldn't mind seeing one like that


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 12 2007, 03:09 AM~8983744
> *never thought about that I wouldn't mind seeing one like that
> *



thats the only way I'd have a clear top. A big clear plastic 44" moonroof. :cheesy: 


sawzall the elco and vert it. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Oct 11 2007, 11:02 PM~8983042
> *:buttkick:  Looks like a kid's raincoat-
> *


lol, x2


----------



## varybarry (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the roof, but if it's your thing go with it.


----------



## 78monte85riviera (Feb 7, 2006)

its ashame too that they did this to that car because the these vert eldogs, and vert ririvieras are worth money :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 8 2007, 03:43 PM~8953905
> *i wouldnt worry about wrinkles as opposed to it turning yellow due to the sun but if i garage keep it and dont leave the top down for a long period of time it wouldnt wrinkle too too bad but when u put the top up the wrinkles will come out heres some pics of a eldog with a clear top
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 12 2007, 10:46 AM~8986162
> *its ashame too that they did this to that car because the these vert eldogs, and vert ririvieras  are worth money :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


are u sure he didnt do that jus incase it rain. lmao. :twak: :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78monte85riviera_@Oct 8 2007, 01:43 PM~8953905
> *i wouldnt worry about wrinkles as opposed to it turning yellow due to the sun but if i garage keep it and dont leave the top down for a long period of time it wouldnt wrinkle too too bad but when u put the top up the wrinkles will come out heres some pics of a eldog with a clear top
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THAT HAS TO BE THE MOST STUPID THING I'VE EVER SEEN :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

i seen clear top on a white 65 impala vert on pumps and dumps la vs sd vol.?. it looked tight. but the shit was brand new. id hate to see the top in a few years


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 11 2007, 11:58 PM~8983027
> *Belive it or not I've had some guys come into my shop and ask me to do this too.
> *


I was trying to figure out what a clear top looked like when I started to read this thread. But the Eldog put my mind to rest and i'm keeping the regular top on my 64. :0 Does anyone have any more pictures of different cars with clear tops? :scrutinize: I still can NOT imagine people wanting to do this to their rag but I still want to see more. :dunno:


----------



## Mrpiercings (May 7, 2003)

Damn wish I wasn't in Iraq I have pics of my younger brothers 75 Delta-88 that had a clear center section. I will agree that Eldog looks shitty with a complete clear top. I think you guys forget that alot of the people who do stuff like this to there cars will only keep it like that for one summer then it goes back in storage and they do something totally different the next summer.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

This one I seen in Vegas. I looked good. Not yellowed, stitching was clean. Take this for how you want, but what he told me, he's had it done for 10 yrs. I don't know if that is bullshit, but was real different.


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 1 2007, 12:06 PM~9130466
> *This one I seen in Vegas. I looked good. Not yellowed, stitching was clean. Take this for how you want, but what he told me, he's had it done for 10 yrs. I don't know if that is bullshit, but was real different.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I like the way this clear top looks. I thought i'd never say that after seing that Eldorado. :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Clear doors & trunk look great. :uh:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wicked One_@Sep 26 2007, 12:58 PM~8874828
> *Need any info got a customer  with a 1969 cutlass that wants a complete see thru top. Thanks tim
> *




was his name TROJAN MAN??? :biggrin:


----------



## astro64a409 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'd go for a clear hood too but it might melt to quick. :tears:


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 1 2007, 12:06 PM~9130466
> *This one I seen in Vegas. I looked good. Not yellowed, stitching was clean. Take this for how you want, but what he told me, he's had it done for 10 yrs. I don't know if that is bullshit, but was real different.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the Pope Mobile. Not bad on the Imp. but the Caddi well, ...Looks like Shit.


----------



## 01lowlow (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 1 2007, 10:06 AM~9130466
> *This one I seen in Vegas. I looked good. Not yellowed, stitching was clean. Take this for how you want, but what he told me, he's had it done for 10 yrs. I don't know if that is bullshit, but was real different.
> 
> 
> ...


This 66 don't look half bad. Don't care much for the clear doors, trunk and excessive chevy emblems but da tops neat. Not something I would ever do but still interesting to see something different.


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

here is a few more.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

I might be mistaken but I think that is the one that was in the pumps and dumps video. But it was white? What kind of stitch is one the top??


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 5 2007, 09:17 AM~9157812
> *here is a few more.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 66 RAG LOOKS LIKE MONKEY SPHINCTER :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:werd: OHH HOLD ON :barf:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 11 2007, 09:53 PM~9207057
> *I might be mistaken but I think that is the one that was in the pumps and dumps video. But it was white? What kind of stitch is one the top??
> *


It was white if anyone remembers?


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

that shit would be hot as hell


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

this is wild!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

the clear impala is the stupidest thing i ever seen don to a lowrider what a waste of time and money shoulda just kept the hood clear and the roof clear wtf is the doors clear for :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

^ is just mad that he cant replicate a clear top on one of his models


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Nov 5 2007, 11:17 AM~9157812
> *here is a few more.
> 
> 
> ...


the hood doesnt look that bad but the rest is gross....


----------



## 70rider (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Nov 16 2007, 11:47 PM~9246575
> *It was white if anyone remembers?
> *


your right but it did not have those doors


----------

